# Who makes a good release bag that goes on your belt



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

I need a release bag so I dont have to keep putting my release in my pocket and digging for it lol. Need one that uses a belt or better yet just clips on. Any suggestions?


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

I finally found a clip on one, that is well made has extra zippered pocket, and is half price of everything else.

Pet Smart sell them for holding dog treats.....$7.99
You can find nicer lined ones, some with a divider but they have belt loops (I wanted a clip on for summer time).
Easton's are nice


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Sweet thanks! I will stop by there before I head to work. Yeah I prefer a clip on cause I dont wear a belt most of the time


----------



## jjw6870 (May 2, 2010)

even better is if you just use a crown royal bag!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Easton, Fivics, Hoyt all are good bags.


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

I have two that I will sale. Hoyt release pouches. One red one black.


----------



## patch1010 (May 3, 2010)

nate121080 said:


> I need a release bag so I dont have to keep putting my release in my pocket and digging for it lol. Need one that uses a belt or better yet just clips on. Any suggestions?


Nate, I teach 4H archery, and I took an idea from one of my kids. He uses a break away neck lanyard. I have tried pouches, as well as my pocket. Now I hang it from my neck and tuck it behind my back pack or day pack belt. When I need it I just reach down grab it cock it and shoot it. I have been trying it out for the last 5 months at 3D shoots and practicing, it takes a little playing with to figure out how you want to wear it, but once you get it down it is comfortable. Good luck in what ever you get. Most of all have fun. Patch


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Bohning used to make a good one. I use it. I assume they still make it.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Scott's has a snap closure to it. It's nice.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

TRU Ball just came out with a new bag. They were giving them away last weekend in metropolis with the purchase of a new HT Pro release (which is the best hinge I've ever used)


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

3dshooter25 said:


> TRU Ball just came out with a new bag. They were giving them away last weekend in metropolis with the purchase of a new HT Pro release (which is the best hinge I've ever used)


Anything unique about it, or is it just another bag?
pics?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I have the bohning one and would not get it because of the draw string. It hangs out and it caught on my launcher blade and bent it. next target was a zero. I would go with one that has a button or velcro.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

HT Pro is the best back tension I used also
Tru Ball Blew it out of the water with this release for sure 


I like Scott archery release bag


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here they are from Pet Smart http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753856


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

Here they are from Pet Smart http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...ductId=2753856

This is sooo funny. I agree with you. No one makes a good bag. I have looked at them all, even searching climbing equipment. Most have zippers or a cinch strap. I want to get my release out of the bag one-handed. Therefore, if anyone is listening out there.....someone needs to make one that has a MAGNET closure. Just scoop and drop. It needs to be lightweight and not so deep. How about 2 separate compartments so if you carry 2, they don't get all scratched up. Duh-think I will start making them myself. In the meantime....Petsmart here I come.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

eli said:


> Here they are from Pet Smart http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...ductId=2753856
> 
> This is sooo funny. I agree with you. No one makes a good bag. I have looked at them all, even searching climbing equipment. Most have zippers or a cinch strap. I want to get my release out of the bag one-handed. Therefore, if anyone is listening out there.....someone needs to make one that has a MAGNET closure. Just scoop and drop. It needs to be lightweight and not so deep. How about 2 separate compartments so if you carry 2, they don't get all scratched up. Duh-think I will start making them myself. In the meantime....Petsmart here I come.


Scott's only has one compartment but it "snaps" closed and "snaps" open. Think; spring steel band kind of like a kid's "slap" bracelet inside the top edge. It is one hand operation without looking at it to insert or remove a release.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

Cool, will try it out then.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/scott-release-pouch.html. There are no details on this pouch as to how it open and closes. Is this the one?


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Scott's only has one compartment but it "snaps" closed and "snaps" open. Think; spring steel band kind of like a kid's "slap" bracelet inside the top edge. It is one hand operation without looking at it to insert or remove a release.


My wife also uses the Scott release "bag," very sweet setup and I highly recommend it as well. I am too cheap so I use the good ole' pants pocket.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

eli said:


> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/scott-release-pouch.html. There are no details on this pouch as to how it open and closes. Is this the one?


this is the newer version it is not as tall as the older model and this is the one that you will want


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks guys! A lot of good ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

wife bought me one from lancaster and i just put my hand in there sometimes because it is so soft.

Love it (LOL)


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I have a black hole that I got from LAS It will hold quite a few releases and still have room to spare.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

xibowhunter said:


> I have a black hole that I got from LAS It will hold quite a few releases and still have room to spare.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I have the same bag. It's and awesome bag to. Keeps my release and my spare. Along with a pack of nocks. And still have room left.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

This dog treat bag works perfect. It's not too deep at 4.5"x 6". It would be better if there was a firm divider lengthwise that would house a back-up release so they didn't knock together. The strong magnet closure makes a "snap" noise reassurring me that the bag closed (without looking).
I can actually now get my release out from a closed top and put-back* one-handed *while not having to glance down. I had to sew the belt loops on the back as it came with a waist strap that I cut off. I need to start making these myself and sell them. I have another idea about making it even better!


----------



## itsme (Nov 6, 2007)

Got mine from Wal Mart. Heavy canvas with a clip for your belt, made for carryying a box of shotgun shells.


----------

